

Knock, Knock, Nokia's Heavy Fall (2010) - sasvari
https://web.archive.org/web/20101008072815/http://www.hs.fi/english/article/Knock+Knock+Nokias+Heavy+Fall/1135260596609

======
orionblastar
Yes basically the same thing happened to companies that made CP/M machines,
something better came along and they couldn't innovate to compete with it. IBM
made the PC, and Microsoft made DOS and DOS was easier to use than CP/M. Then
the PC Clones came along and clobbered the CP/M computers in price. CP/M
computer makers had to either convert to making PC Clones or go out of
business.

DRI filed a complaint with the DOJ along with many other companies against
Microsoft. DOS had copied too many of the CP/M patents, simply moved some
commands to memory and renamed them. Pip became copy for example. DRI tried to
compete with Microsoft with DR-DOS, but Microsoft checked for DR-DOS and made
Windows fail when it loaded on a DR-DOS system. Had to use IBM PC-DOS or MS-
DOS or Windows wouldn't work.

Both Apple and Google came up with the next generation smart phones around
2007. Google's Android was basically the IBM PC and PC Clones of the mobile
phone industry anyone could license it and make phones based on it. Apple's
iPhone was the Mac of smart phones, easier to use and configure. Nokia was
like CP/M not as user friendly even if it was reliable, and didn't have the
apps that the Android phone the iPhone had. They also didn't have the
developers either.

If management changed at Nokia to have tyrant managers who have to control and
micromanage people that's basically what Steve Ballmer did at Microsoft and it
was a disaster. A consultant manager who empowers employees to make their own
decisions and creates a better environment with the carrot and the stick
instead of the buggy and the whip can be more productive and lead to better
products and more innovation. It is the employees at the assembly line that
know more about what is going on than the CEO up in his/her Ivory Tower on
what decisions to make to improve things, a CEO should only manage things at
his/her level to run the company and not bother with the low level stuff that
employees can handle and might actually be better at making decisions.

I have to say that almost the same things happened to RIM/Blackberry and Palm,
even if they had smart phones before the Android and iPhone, they just didn't
get the apps they needed nor get the developers on board for making the apps.
Social Networking apps took off as did free to play mobile games.

